# Nyeria cichlids



## Brian2020

Have 4 in my 75 gallon and not sure if there any females or males but noticed today that one is hiding comes out when I am feeding the tank , but not eating and noticed that it's mouth is swollen and looks like small pellets inside their mouth .


----------



## DJRansome

Sounds like a female holding eggs. Do you mean Pundamilia Nyererei?


----------



## Brian2020

Yes .


----------



## Brian2020

Just hoping a few may survive.


----------



## DJRansome

I don't think they will unless you put her in a maternity tank.


----------



## Brian2020

How long before they hatch ? She has been hiding since my last post?


----------



## DJRansome

Average is 28 days.


----------

